# My Rat Project!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

After I make it a screammer....it will go up for sale! I think I'm gonna leave the paint the way it is. Whaddya think?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rat enough for me!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Let 'er rip


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd call it ratified enough!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Leave it as is!!! That looks wicked good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Agreed. Looks bad as is. 


I'll go 5 bits!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, being left "as is"! I will clean the edges up a bit though.....


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

YEAAAHHHH that's one SWEET LOOKING RAT!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Very Rat indeed with the Moon in the rear....yeah Moon them hahahahaaha

Bob...drive it like yah stole it...zilla


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

1 Bad Rat!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats really cool


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Love those rear tires! Spot On!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

clemedc said:


> 1 Bad Rat!


HEY!!!!!!!Thats my plate!!!! http://


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know if I like the visors over the headlamps yet. Whaddya think?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh yea, forgot to mention, it made a .553 et pass @ 40mph!!


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

sweet RAT nothing wrong there I would love to see it run. It looks well balanced.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I wouldn't change a thing as this Rat is Far Out Cool Looking!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bz


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

the rat looks very kool !!! the headlight look great too. but most of all i wish i could solder that good!! nice job man. o yeah and its fast too. what else would a drag racer want. you go jim!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah! Sweet looking RAT!! 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha ha yer infected with brass now!

Looks great Jim...digging the brass rad shell! The visors are a nice period touch.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow thats awsome Jim!!!

I'm in for 100 shillings bro:woohoo:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Beauty EH?!!! :thumbsup:


----------

